# Mardi Gras March1, 2022



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2022)

Mardi Gras means Fat Tuesday in French, or Shrove Tuesday in Britain...








​
​


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 28, 2022)

King Cake  traditions in NOLA for Mardi Gras


----------



## Jules (Feb 28, 2022)

I should have saved today’s lunchtime pancakes for Shrove Tuesday.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 1, 2022)

Ready for Lent with my new devotional book from Unity!  Happy Fat Tuesday to all!!


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

I just had to share this one.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 1, 2022)

Happy Mardi Gras y'all!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 1, 2022)

Did someone say pancakes?




Pancake Day started when Pope St. Gregory prohibited Christians from eating all forms of meat and animal products during Lent around A.D. 600.  He told St. Augustine of Canterbury, a founder of the Christian church in southern England, to enforce those same fasting rules in England.  So Christians made pancakes to use up their supply of eggs, milk, and butter in preparation for Lent.

We continued the tradition in our family because we all liked pancakes!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 1, 2022)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Happy Mardi Gras y'all!


Love this, Thanks!


----------



## jujube (Mar 1, 2022)

Fat Tuesday?  For me, it's Fat Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday,  and Saturday as well. 

Pretzels were a special Lenten treat in the old, old days.  No meat, dairy, fish, eggs, no sex, no partying.  Just sitting around praying and ruminating on what a piece of pond scum you were and how disappointed God was with you......at least according to Savonarola (such a point of light he was...)  So, it was the pretzel, which was made using only flour, salt and water, that you turned to for a little pleasure.  I'm pretty sure ol' Sav would have banned that, too, if he had realized it was a bit of pleasure....


----------

